# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "2.0", action adventure sci-fi film, S. Shankar, 2017, India

## Airicist

"2.0" on Wikipedia

"2.0" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Article "Rajinikanth’s 2.0 first look launch: Rajini is not just a superstar but an entire galaxy, says Akshay Kumar"
Rajinikanth's 2.0 first look launch: The event is first of its kind as the looks of Rajinikanth and Akshay Kumar were launched in 3D by Lyca Productions.

November 20, 2016

----------

